# Mail



## dreamer5000 (18 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un Ipad depuis 2 mois et j'en suis tellement content que je l'utilise quotidiennement.
L'une des fonctions que j'utilise est naturellement Mail.
Mais quand j'allume mon Mac 1 fois par semaine je me retrouve avec tous les courriels reçus pendant la semaine et que j'ai déjà supprimé sur Ipad et c'est quand même pas agréable de supprimer le tout une deuxième fois. 
Ma question est donc comment ne pas retrouver les courriels supprimés sur mon Mac ou PC
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## arbaot (18 Septembre 2010)

sur l'iPad aller dans Réglages/ Mail, Contact, Calendrier

sélectionner un compte puis en bas : Avancé/Réglages de réception

"au choix": 

jamais(option par défaut)
sept jours 
une fois supprimé de Réception


à faire pour chaque compte... dans iOs3.2.2


----------

